# How young have you taught snowboarding?



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a 3 year old that I have been teaching for about 11 weeks. He is now turning heelside and toe side and can stop when told ( heelside only). He can hit some small kickers with some air.My question is is he old enough to do tricks? he is begging to hit some rails. I have taken him down some small box's holding his hand and he has a blast! My local mountian won't teach until 8 years old they say they don't have the muscle control that it takes. When they see him thay are very impressed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Dude thats sweet, you got the next shaun white lol.
Im very impressed in what he is doing already but if i were you i would take him up more and work on stengthening his mustles and then maybe start with some grabs ; ) good luck man
One more thing: Dont push him to do things that are too hard or what he doesnt like because if you start doing that he wont enjoy the sport and is less likely to continue it. So just go up there and have some fun on small stuff, no rush


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

catman you're the man for taking your boy riding with you!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a 4 year old that we have taken up 5 times this season. She can now go straight and stop on her heel side. She is almost as good as her mother! LOL!! We hope by early next season she will be able to make it down the bunny slopes.


----------



## fostpaint (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, this is reassuring to hear. I've got a 2 1/2 year old that I would love to get out on the slopes in the next season or two, but feared he wouldn't be ready for several more years. Sounds like it might be worthwhile to hit the slopes with him next year just to see how he does.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

My son is 9. He has had two formal lesson at our local hill but this year he wanted to get on the mountain with me. He actually listened to me. Although.. when he stopped or fell he would throw snowballs at me when I passed. I in turn would scoop up some snow while boarding to be ready for him. We had loads of fun. I also used this time to practice riding switch.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the support guys ! We have a blast together Here is a pic. of the little guy


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Snowolf,
Me and my two boys have a blast up there! We go atleast 3 times a week from 1:00 to 10:00 and I still have to drag them away. My little guy does not like to stop at all. I have to bribe him with candy to take a break in the lodge.


fostpaint, 
It was not that hard to get the basics across surprisingly. First we worked on falling down.Arms close to chest and fall forward landing on forearms and tummy.When we got that down he would tell me that was a good fall DaDa!
Next I told him to scoot his board to get going and then to put his buns in front (weight over front leg)That worked awasome!Next, while buns in front I told him to lift his toes up and we had our first turn!!I spent about three weeks just on that.For toe side I told him buns in front and lean forward ( a little). Then we went on the strap and harness







we spent about 8 or 9 weeks on that. That was a life saver because we could ride anywhere ( dad having some fun carving)hope this helps encourage you!


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Does anybody have any tips or tricks that we can do over the summer to help keep muscle memory (what little he has)? Or some board balance exercises?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

haha get a balanze board, my mates have one and it is their main form of entertainment, competitions on who can stay on it the longest, who can do the biggest spins...one of them even has kick tricks down (though that wont help his snowboardin)

if you dont wanna shell out for the proper thing, take the trucks off a skateboard and fill a coke bottle up with water.
Same concept but on smaller scale...which may be good considering his size.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

hello, ive instructed as young as 4 year olds. Here at bear is the youngest age we take out. Now for the private lessons that age does not matter. I have to say though the attemp to teach a four year old how to board can be challenging.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Although I have only been boardin' for about 2 years (4 Months if you add it up) I have taught my friend's brother who is about 12-13 at the time. It was difficult because he wasn't committing to going down but he got the hang of it.


----------

